# Confused please advice



## Charisma (Nov 15, 2012)

I got an interview for a telesales in a trading company in Dubai to be assigned in Qatar, im interested in the job position, considering they are interested with me as well, the question is, is there any chance for me to get the work visa without attested documents?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know what the rules are for Qatar, as you're visa would be done there, not a UAE visa.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Agree it all is in the details, assuming you'll be based in Qatar, earning salary, working daily, then you'll need to look at Qatar visa processing. That said, depending on your home country, position, company and visa coordinator (PRO) you may or may not need standard documentation such as aunthentication. Research the process if you are serious about taking the position in qatar, initiative shows interest. If you are intetested in the GCC areas, I'd commit to getting your docs in line now (degrees, birth/marriage) employment is reason to start but also once authenticated, you'll be set if these docs are requested later on by any entity/agency. Be proactive, you'll thank yourself now and later.


----------



## Charisma (Nov 15, 2012)

Actually i try to search in Qatar government website but didnt get enough info so i landed here. I didnt finish my university and no records of it. I only have my highschool records and diploma not attested. The company told me that i will be trained in dubai for 2mos as telesales/ sales representative before they send me in Qatar. I want to know if sales representative or telesales staff still need attested docs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Charisma said:


> Actually i try to search in Qatar government website but didnt get enough info so i landed here. I didnt finish my university and no records of it. I only have my highschool records and diploma not attested. The company told me that i will be trained in dubai for 2mos as telesales/ sales representative before they send me in Qatar. I want to know if sales representative or telesales staff still need attested docs.


ask the new company? your question is very specific for the people on the forum to know, and also rules keep changing or applied inconsistently.


----------



## Charisma (Nov 15, 2012)

Just checking maybe someone from this site experienced same way like me? is it ok?


----------

